# Rimor Superbrig 6 series



## 89586 (May 30, 2005)

Any owners out there? Would appreciate some help in finding my way 'round this beauty, pmsg would be nice, thanks.


----------



## 96090 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Trekkie,

We collected ours on July 14th  

Let me know how to help mate!

Cheers!

Scott


----------

